# What I was doing mid January! (56K!!)



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Just thought I'd share this. That's me with the Manta, my wife is in the picture too. I'm a dive instructor and I've dived all over the world but this was definitely an unforgettable experience!! :smile:

This was a 28 hour boat ride off of the Pacific coast of Mexico in a place called Socorro islands.

Let me know if you can see this; this is my first posted pic here!










One of my favourite aquariums: the Ocean!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Wow, that ray is magnificent.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

*jaw is working but no sound is coming*

wow...just wow....that is most definetly a memorable event...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

thaerin said:


> *jaw is working but no sound is coming*
> 
> wow...just wow....that is most definetly a memorable event...


*...anything more than quoting would require the jaw to get off of the keyboard*


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, I would have soiled my wetsuit had I seen that coming out of the depths towards me. You're a brave brave man... even if it DOESN'T eat people.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

They're plankton eaters and have no teeth though they do have a stinger in their tail, similar to a sting ray. Never heard of anyone getting stung by one.

This one kept coming back and stopping just above me; obviously loved the tummy rubs! Could actually feel his/her heart...

I didn't want this dive to end!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta love the deep blue...

Some of my favorite dives have been with sea lions. A little more dangerous, but much more interactive!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Laith, that is awesome... I wish I could have been there, I would have loved it.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, that is one cool picture. It had to be one cool experience too.


----------

